# Guildford and Godalming 23rd January



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Anyone have a date in mind? James? Damien?

Week comm 13th ok?

Louise


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

could do...


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

That's OK with me - which day?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Damn - would do Louise - but I will be in Barcelona on a business trip all that week. :-/

Would be up for a meet w/c 27th - I know that's a bit far out though. Up to you guys... 

PS (shameless plug) - cos of said business trip I am having to forgo a Tori Amos concert which I am gutted about. See the For Sale section - tickets are for sale. Will be a TOP night... 

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Damien, Tony, James - What about Tues 28th then?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

If it's the 28th, can I come too? I live in bootiful Basingstoke and can't be too far away!


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, but I'm away skiing (yes, again!) on w/c 27th January.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Damn! Sorry Tony!

Well, in that case - how about Thursday 23rd? Perhaps that is a day that everyone can make?

Louise? Tony? CCC? James?

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

YEP! Can do 23rd ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Yep (II)!

Can some kind soul IM me info on the place and directions?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Great 

0.0 0.0 A3010 Basingstoke, Hants
Follow signs Ring Road, (M3) to leave by A3010 (not shown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0.7 0.7 A339 Junction with A339 (Town Centre East Junction)
Keep forward under bridge to join A339

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.0 0.3 A339 Black Dam Roundabout
Take 2nd exit (signposted The South West, London) to join Motorway M3 spur

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.3 0.3 M3 Junction with M3
At roundabout take 1st exit (signposted London) to join Motorway M3 TRAFFIC BLACKSPOT - CALL 401 100 from your mobile*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6.0 4.7 A287 Junction 5 (A287/B3349)
Leave Motorway (signposted Hook) and at roundabout take 4th exit A287 (signposted Odiham)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6.4 0.4 A287 Junction with B3349
At roundabout take 1st main exit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7.8 1.4 A287 Junction for Odiham
At roundabout take 2nd exit (signposted Farnham) In 0.6 mile ascend (1 in 10)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12.6 4.8 A287 Junction with B3013
At roundabout forward

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13.2 0.6 A3016 Junction with A3016
At traffic signals forward A3016 (signposted Guildford)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

13.7 0.5 A3016 Upper Hale

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14.6 0.9 A325 Junction with A325
At traffic signals turn right A325 (signposted Farnham)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14.8 0.2 A325 Six Bells Roundabout
At roundabout take 2nd exit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15.3 0.5 A31 Junction with B3208
At roundabout take 2nd exit then immediately take left-hand lane and at next roundabout take 1st exit A31 (signposted Guildford)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

20.9 5.6 B3000 Junction with B3000
Branch left B3000 (signposted Godalming) and descend (1 in 10)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22.1 1.2 B3000 Junction with A3
At roundabout take 2nd main exit then at ensuing roundabout take 1st exit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22.6 0.5 B3000 Compton Roundabout
At roundabout take 1st exit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

23.0 0.4 B3000 Compton ("The Harrow Inn")

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

25.1 2.1 A3100 Junction with A3100
At roundabout take 2nd exit A3100 (signposted Godalming)

....Go along this road, shortly you will pass a Citroen Garage on the left. Then you go round a bend to the right and shortly after that on the left hand side is the pub!

See you there around 7.30ish? James, Tony - can you make it? What about Phil and Mike also? Wak? UK225? Paul (MAPG) -would be good to see you all.

Damian

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

23rd sounds fine... 

feck! - wont have my car (again!), but will be there is some VAG orientated vehicle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

er....... where exactly is that..??

just down the A316.... :-/ from W.London


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Sundeep,

If you take the A316, you eventually head towards the M3 right?

Come off the M3 at J12 (M25). Head in the Gatwick direction and come off at J10 (A3).

Take the A3 Southbound (Guildford). Go past Guildford....

Take the exit signposted godalming and this will take you down to the roundabout listed as 22.6 of the above instructions. Take first exit and follow rest of directions 

Damian


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, 23rd is good for me.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there... 

S.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Snaxo - you're a star! Well, three stars by the look of it!!

Many thanks.


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

I'l be able to make this one....

See ya there!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Yep I am available for this, see you there ;D


----------



## steve225 (May 6, 2002)

i'l be there 

proberbly wont have the TT, though it will be good to catch up


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I still intend to make this meeting, even though the TTR is being PX'ed next Saturday - because I now realise that the TTR V6 will not reach the UK before June 2003, when my present TTR would be 3 years old...

I still think the TT has the nicest interior of all (including my previous Porsche 996 C4) but...as the G&G regulars will know, I never really liked the 1.8T engine (even after it was chipped), so I've traded it for a secondhand convertible with a nice V6 engine with lots more power and an automatic gearbox (I'm over 40 ;D).

Shall I get my coat now?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I still intend to make this meeting, even though the TTR is being PX'ed next Saturday - because I now realise that the TTR V6 will not reach the UK before June 2003, when my present TTR would be 3 years old...
> 
> I still think the TT has the nicest interior of all (including my previous Porsche 996 C4) but...as the G&G regulars will know, I never really liked the 1.8T engine (even after it was chipped), so I've traded it for a secondhand convertible with a nice V6 engine with lots more power and an automatic gearbox (I'm over 40 Â ;D).
> 
> Shall I get my coat now?


sorry to ask a silly question but a secondhand convertible what exactly?


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Don't laugh now...

I'm getting a Mercedes SLK32 AMG ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool!

You'll have to do a "show and tell" in the car park ;D!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice  ... you can park in the 'ex' TT owners section...


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'll bring the firebombs.. uhh, I mean, of course the ex-TT owners are welcome.. 

I myself probably wont be turning up in a TT either tho... she'll be at the bodyshop...

Shash.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW will be there ! and yes I am bored ...hence the moving message


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Should be able to make this one


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I will now be bringing a umm..

err...

[smiley=gossip.gif]

erm...

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Passat [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Should be able to do Thursday. I'll try to remember this time.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Did we say a time - 7:30 onwards IIRC... see you guys tomorrow


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, on the way tomorrow,


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Look forward to seeing you all tonight - 7.30 onwards.

;D ;D

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

See you later.
Anyone driving up from soton/winchester area?
Seems to be no andyman this time (and of course Mike's not working in soton any more)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why me of course , I am near jct 8 m27, why not cruise up ? IM on way ! John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Whats the name of this place?


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Sorry I couldnt make it tonight guyz... Got really ill at 5am this morning... 

Next time tho... 

Shash.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A storming successfully "Shedded up meet" Damien ! 

Another unique once in a life time event, great to meet Phil , Dave Smithy and James [smiley=cheers.gif] The rest of the lunes , great to see you all again.
That Merc Roadster has some mean roof mechanism !!!

Wak, you got to give your kids some proper food, I was feeding them on salt and vinegar crisps dipped in chocolate cream ! YUK ! [smiley=sick2.gif] The little darlings thought it was excellant !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, you got to give your kids some proper food, I was feeding them on salt and vinegar crisps dipped in chocolate cream ! YUK ! [smiley=sick2.gif] The little darlings thought it was excellant !


Thats the life of a TT kid! Missus is currently working on a midnight snack and the skirt is off again!  ;D

Nice to see old and new faces everyone seemed to scarper quickly, whats wrong with 2degreesC?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

whats wrong with 2 deg C - nothing! it got to -1.5 on the way home but you've just gotta have the top down.... 8)

and the AMG SLK vs TT debate...... well silver is the best colour!!!

oooooo guess we'd best not mention the _secret _ supply of _that_ part.....

and Damien - pls check off topic.... :-*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> oooooo guess we'd best not mention the _secret _ supply of _that_ part.... :-*


And what part is that Louise


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Very enjoyable meet - nice to see you all as usual.

The 'girls' car wasn't too bad actually. Didn't realise they have that many horses ! 

D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Crisps in chocolate cream? Yum! Knew I'd missed out on something!

Great to see you all - and that roof! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good to see the usual faces and to meet a few new ones too and great to see Waks car in the flesh... Blue Leds for me i think 

rgds


----------

